# Bearded dragon spikes.



## MissBeardie (May 17, 2011)

Hi all. 

I have two bearded dragons who are roughly 8 months old and have been living together pretty well. Never bickered with each other or anything. Obviously I knew one day we'd be splitting them up.

However the otherday I was at work and when I came home on beardie was missing the spikes on back of its head - clearly the result of the other beardie. The beardie who caused this was acting aggressively, so they're now apart. Lesson learnt.

My question is will my beardies spikes grow back?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

As far as I am aware the spikes won't grow back. 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MissBeardie (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for replying.

I just thought I'd drop by and tell you that my beardie has suprisingly regrown his spikes, they're not 100% like they used to be but they have grown a fair bit and he doesn't look so odd anymore.


----------

